# N



## eBz. (Apr 2, 2016)

hi all


----------



## cherylynne1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, I don't think Ebby is good, because they'll think it's just a typo of eBay. The rest of the nicknames sound like nicknames, not professional names. 

I like E. K. Photography, but it's true that it's not particularly memorable. The trouble is that when you step away from names, things can get pretty cheesy. Suddenly it's things like Cherished Memories or Lullabye Photos or something like that. 

Is your last name difficult to spell and/or pronounce?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 2, 2016)

Ebru A. Kovan.
Done, you're welcome.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Apr 2, 2016)

I like Kovan a lot. It sounds classy and high end to me. Atilla is cool, but you hear "Atilla" you think "the Hun" (even if the spelling is different.) It's a great business name if you're shooting sports or maybe dangerous wildlife, but not so much with newborns and family photography.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 2, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> I like Kovan a lot. It sounds classy and high end to me. Atilla is cool, but you hear "Atilla" you think "the Hun" (even if the spelling is different.) It's a great business name if you're shooting sports or maybe dangerous wildlife, but not so much with newborns and family photography.


Lol like kandid Kovan?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like a troll and run.


----------

